# Merlin ~ New BH Title



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Merlin and I earned his BH Title on Mother's Day. Just a few pictures of his OB. He finally settled down when we got to the "off leash" heel work.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations. 

You do like those big boys. LOL


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats Lynn!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations and he is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

lhczth said:


> You do like those big boys. LOL


 
Believe me, if I ever have a normal size GSD, I won't know how to act.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations Lynn!!! Nice combo of you two - and he really reminds me of his father!


Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

wolfstraum said:


> Congratulations Lynn!!! Nice combo of you two - and he really reminds me of his father!





wolfstraum said:


> Lee



Believe me Lee.. he's almost a carbon copy of Laos in his every day behavior also.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LOL I can believe it!! the overjoyous heeling LOL But he is darker I think and maybe a tad bigger!!! Like you needed bigger LOL


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big, BIG congrats Lynn and Merlin!! Nice routine with lots of enthusiasm!!!


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Congratulations! What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations Lynn!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats and well done!


----------

